# some pictures



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... 04fa3497e1 well if you want to see some of my pictures of kills, just go here and look, leave me some comments on here so i know what you think!!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

sorry if you dont have a myspace, youll have to do it like this the first two are the same coyote, the second two are the same coyote
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... 4D60397214

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... 4D60397214

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... 4D60397214
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?

fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=17115900&imageID=467415001&Mytoken=6CE122F7-10A7-FF31-DC11D9AF537BC24D60397214


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice pic's, What you do shoot him in a marsh? :lol:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

no deer boy, it wsa just raining, that one coyote is really skinny and small, its actually far from a marsh, its really open hilly sagebrush with an orchard down on the bottom


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Why is he soaken wet?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

john he is wet cause it was rainin!


----------

